# Undefined InputDevice "Mouse1" synaptics touchpad problem

## papapenguin

Hi, I'm trying to solve this synpatics problem.

I'm getting an Undefined InputDevice "Mouse1" referenced by ServerLayout "X.org Configured." error.

I've used xorgconfig.

my cat /proc/bus/input/devices:

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0001 Product=0001 Version=ab41

N: Name="AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"

P: Phuys=isa0060/serio/input0

H: Handlers=kbd event0

B: EV=120013

B: KEY=4 2000000 3802078 f840d001 f2ffffdf ffefffff ffffffff fffffffe

B: MSC=10

B: LED=7

I: Bus=0010 Vendor=001f Product=0001 Version=0100

N: Name="PC Speaker"

P: Phys=isa0061/input0

H: Handlers=kbd event1

B: EV=40001

B: SND=6

I notice there is nothing about touchpad or mouse.

What is the next step?  I compiled the kernel with PS/2 support, how do I change this file?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

papapenguin,

Can you do a basic kernel test.

```
cat /dev/psaux
```

 should return rubbish when you move a PS/2 pointer or click buttons.

If this fails, you may have a kernel problem.

Try 

```
cat /dev/input/mice
```

 too. Both those /dev entries get all pointer events but depending on your kernel settings you may have one, both, or neither.

----------

## papapenguin

I tried cat/dev/input/mice before and it seemed to lock up my system.  I finally rebooted.

I just tried cat /dev/psaux and it's seemed to do the same thing...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

papapenguin,

Pleaase post your lspci and /usr/src/linux/.config (thats quite big).

Before you do that, check that the date and time shown in 

```
uname -a
```

are when you compiled your kernel last.

There are several ways you can have fixed your problem but not know it because you are running an old kernel.

----------

## papapenguin

interesting, my uname says Oct 3...

Why hasn't it updated?  How do I do that?

but my /usr/src/linux/.config says Oct 15 (today)...

What should I look for in that file?  I am writing this from another machine and would have to type it in, or I could copy it onto a floppy and paste the text (but how do I do that?)  Here is some stuff that may be relevant to mouse:

Input device support

CONFIG_INPUT=y

Userland interfaces

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=m

CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG=m

Input Device Drivers

...not including keyboard stuff...

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=m

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_INPORT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_LOGIBM is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE_PC110PAD=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

and that's all...

lspci:

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8501 [Apollo MVP4] (rev 03) 

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8501 [Apollo MVP4 AGP] 

0000:00:07.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super South] (rev 19) 

0000:00:07.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06) 

0000:00:07.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 0a) 

0000:00:07.4 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super South] (rev 20) 

0000:00:07.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 21) 

0000:00:09.0 Communication controller: Agree Systems 56k WinModem (rev 01) 

0000:00:0a.0 Cardbus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1211 

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Trident Microsystems CyberBlade/i7d (rev05c)

----------

## NeddySeagoon

papapenguin,

You have not installed the kernel file into /boot.

There are two places named /boot on your system, one is a directory on your root partition.

ls /boot shows you this when your real boot partition is not mounted. It should be empty.

When your boot partition is mounted on /boot, ls /boot shows you the contents of the boot partition.

If you don't mount boot, the kernel file is installed in the wrong place.

Its also possible to get the kernel file name wrong, so you install your new kernel beside you old one (thats a good idea anyway)

but grub doesn't load the new kernel.

Check your various /boot locations and match the kernel names in /boot with the one on your kernel ling in grub.conf.

You need 

```
# CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX is not set 
```

to be =y

Read the help on that option.

----------

## papapenguin

Yes, you are right, the ls /boot has my kernel in it.

I am looking in the manual, but I can't find where to mount the boot...do you know where it is?  Or how to do it?

I have installed PSAUX and now it shows "=y"

Thanks

----------

## NeddySeagoon

papapenguin,

As root, you issue the command 

```
mount /boot
```

before you do the 

```
cp arch/<your_arch>/boot/bzImage /boot/<kernel_file>
```

The mount command picks up the missing information from /etc/fstab

----------

## papapenguin

I wish they had that in the manual.  Right after I compiled the kernel, I copied it.

So, if I've already copied it, should I recompile before I mount it to boot, or can I mount it now, then copy again?

As of now, when I mount /boot, I get:

mount: /dev/hda1 already mounted or /boot busy

mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda1 is already mounted on /boot

----------

## NeddySeagoon

papapenguin,

The error message says that /boot is already mounted, so thats OK. 

If yo uneed to copy your kernel again, you can rerun the copy without recompiling.

Just make sure you cd /usr/src/linux before you do the copy.

Can you post the output of ls -l /boot and the content of grub.conf please.

I have a feeling it may not be the mount /boot that is going wrong.

You only need to mount /boot once per session. It stays mounted.

----------

## papapenguin

ls -l /boot:

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1084315 Oct 2 System.map-2.6.12-gentoo-r10

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 777517 Oct 3 System.map-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r10

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 1 Oct 2 boot-> .

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 38000 Oct 16 config-2.6.12-gentoo-r10

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 1024 Oct 8 grub

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1670889 Oct 3 initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r10

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1593428 Oct 16 kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r10

-rw-r-r-- 1 root root 1589673 Oct 3 kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r10

drwx----- 2 root root 12288 Oct 1 lost+found

ls -l /boot/grub/grub.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 269 Oct 8 /boot/grub/grub.conf

nano -w /boot/grub/grub.conf:

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage =(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.12-r10

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r10 /root=/dev/ram0 init=linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 udev

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r10

thanks for your help!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

papapenguin,

You have two kernels in /boot

```
Date   Name

Oct 3  kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r10

Oct 16 kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r10 
```

but your grub.conf only has an entry for the old one

```
kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r10 
```

Add a new boot block to the end of your grub.conf

```
title=papapenguins' own 2.6.12-gentoo-r10

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r10 /root=/dev/hda3 udev 
```

You will get a new menu item in the grub menu allowing you to boot your new kernel.

Notice how then name in the kernel line matches the name of the new kernel file.

Not having an initrd is fine as long as everything needed for booting is built in.

----------

## papapenguin

cool!  That worked, I now have a better display.

I still don't show a mouse in my cat /proc/bus/input/devices--it's the same as the above post.

and cat /dev/psaux still locks up...

Now should I run emerge synaptics?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

papapenguin,

What about 

```
cat /dev/input/mice
```

Emerging synaptics can't make it any worse.

Do you have a PS/2 mouse you can plug in?

PS/2 is not hot pluggable, so it needs to be fitted at boot.

[edit]

Your kernel config contains 

```
CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=m
```

This makes a module called psmouse.  If lsmod does not include psmouse, do

```
modprobe psmouse
```

see if that makes your mouse/touchpad appear.

[/edit]

----------

## papapenguin

cat /dev/input/mice seems to do nothing, I control-C to get back to the prompt,

lsmod does show psmouse and evdev, but "used by" 0 for both.

my cat /proc/bus/input/devices still shows no touchpad or mouse...

----------

## papapenguin

So, I just plugged in a usb mouse, and it works!  Now to solve the touchpad issue...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

papapenguin,

The used by is not always accurate.

When its non zero, something is using it. When itttts zero something *may* be using it.

If a module is in use, the kernel will not let you remove it.

----------

## papapenguin

The good news is that I got a usb mouse working and I'm now writing from my linux computer.  I'd sure like to use the synaptics pad, though.  I wonder if it may be broken, is there a way to check that?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

papapenguin,

Are you able to plug in a PS/2 mouse for testing?

----------

## papapenguin

I'll find a PS/2 mouse and post results...

thanks,

----------

## Jim6

What do you have in /dev/input? {Hopefully, with the usb mouse connected there will be two mouse entries}

When you cat /dev/input/mice and move the touchpad, what happens? If you get random gibberish when you move the touchpad (or the mouse - but don't move it for this test). This would mean that the touchpad is working. All you would then have to do is make an entry in Xorg.conf for a mouse that reads from /dev/input/mice.

----------

## papapenguin

donald@papapenguin ~ $ ls -l /dev/input

total 0

crw-------  1 root root 13, 64 Oct 19 05:27 event0

crw-------  1 root root 13, 65 Oct 19 05:27 event1

crw-------  1 root root 13, 66 Oct 19 05:27 event2

crw-rw----  1 root root 13, 67 Jul 22 12:51 event3

crw-rw----  1 root root 13,  0 Jul 22 12:51 js0

crw-rw----  1 root root 13,  1 Jul 22 12:51 js1

crw-rw----  1 root root 13,  2 Jul 22 12:51 js2

crw-rw----  1 root root 13,  3 Jul 22 12:51 js3

crw-r--r--  1 root root 13, 63 Oct 19 05:26 mice

crw-r--r--  1 root root 13, 32 Oct 19 05:27 mouse0

crw-rw----  1 root root 13, 33 Jul 22 12:51 mouse1

crw-rw----  1 root root 13, 34 Jul 22 12:51 mouse2

crw-rw----  1 root root 13, 35 Jul 22 12:51 mouse3

When you cat /dev/input/mice and move the touchpad, what happens?

nada, but when I move the USB mouse, I get the required gibberish...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

papapenguin,

You appear to have four pointing devices attached to your PC.

Thats the /dev/input/mouseX entries,

Is your touchpad one (or more) of them?

udev should only make a /dev/ entry for detectird devices.

----------

## Jim6

Go for a "cat" of each of those mice in /dev/input in turn. I'm not expecting it to work, but we'll see. Once more - how many "pointing devices" are hooked up to the machine?

----------

## papapenguin

cat /dev/input/mouse0

gives me nothing from the touchpad, but the gibberish from the USB mouse

donald@papapenguin ~ $ cat /dev/input/mouse1

cat: /dev/input/mouse1: Permission denied

donald@papapenguin ~ $ cat /dev/input/mouse2

cat: /dev/input/mouse2: Permission denied

donald@papapenguin ~ $ cat /dev/input/mouse3

cat: /dev/input/mouse3: Permission denied

hmm...

----------

## Jim6

Hmm - we may be getting somewhere here; try 'cat'ing them as root.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

papapenguin,

What about if you run the cat test as root ?

----------

## papapenguin

cat /dev/input/mouse0 

gives me nothing from the touchpad, but the gibberish from the USB mouse 

papapenguin ~ $ cat /dev/input/mouse1 

cat: /dev/input/mouse1: no such device

papapenguin ~ $ cat /dev/input/mouse2 

cat: /dev/input/mouse2: no such device

papapenguin ~ $ cat /dev/input/mouse3 

cat: /dev/input/mouse3: no such device

----------

## NeddySeagoon

papapenguin,

In short, your touch pad is not recognised still

----------

## Jim6

Time to dive into the kernel, methinks...

cd /usr/src/portage

make clean mrproper

make menuconfig                  {And then the fun begins}

Just add anything in Input devices that sounds a bit like a touchpad. I can't help you any more because although I have a Synaptics myself, I've never had a problem with it.

----------

## papapenguin

I've restarted this post because I plugged in a ps2 mouse and it works like a charm.  I wonder if the touchpad hasn't been shut off by some keystroke.  I don't know what that would be, but if anyone knows how you would do this on a Compaq Presario laptop, please post...

----------

